# Marquette steel?



## easler24 (Nov 29, 2010)

I will be up in Marquette for a few days next month (February 8-11) and might have some time for some steelhead fishing during that time. Are there are open rivers in the area right now?


----------



## Falesy (Oct 9, 2008)

There are several rivers which are open and close to town that cannot be named on the open forums. If your looking for a scenic "fishing" stroll you'll get it. It's gonna be hard to find open water to fish that isn't froze up. Check your regs and guide book and you'll see which ones. PM for more info if needed.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Chocolay & that river that comes out of Lk Independance are (2) good ones in this area.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Unless we get another warm spell with rain I doubt that you will find much open water in the UP that time of year. Better bring ice fishing gear just in case. Be very careful if you venture out onto river ice in the winter.


----------

